# panic: solaris assert: offset + asize ...



## wiscodisco (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello,

I have a SUN FIRE X4200 M2 running FreeBSD 11.2Rp10.  I was doing some ZFS snapshot cleanup when the OS panicked.  Upon reboot I was greeted with...


```
Starting file system checks
panic: solaris assert: offset + asize <= msp->ms_start + msp->ms_size (0x2d67daa00 <= 0x200000000), file: /usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs/metaslab.c, line: 3388
cpuid = 1
KDB: stack backtrace
#0 0xffffffff80b43c87 at kbd_backtrace+0x67
#1 0xffffffff80afd5f7 at vpanic+0x177
#2 0xffffffff80afd473 at panic+0x43
#3 0xffffffff825ee22c at assfail3+0x2c
#4 0xffffffff822e01b8 at metaslab_free_concrete+0x8b
#5 0xffffffff822e1262 at metaslab_free+0x122
#6 0xffffffff8233377a at zio_dva_free+0x1a
#7 0xffffffff8233074c at zio_execute+0xac
#8 0xffffffff80b553f4 at taskqueue_run_locked+0x154
#9 0xffffffff80b56528 at taskqueue_thread_loop+0x98
#10 0xffffffff80ac0ea3 at fork_exit+0x83
#11 0xffffffff80f5babe at fork_trampoline+0xe
Uptime: 12s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds
```

I have tried booting to another boot environment (11.2Rp4) but no joy.  I'm at my wits end on how to get this system running.  All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndyUKG (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi, I'm not sure but looks like maybe a fundamental issue reading the disk. Have you tried booting from USB or CD to do some basic checks on the disk hardware, ie if disks are visible, if any partitions that should be there are intact, check SMART status, check if data is readable from disks?

cheers, Andy.


----------

